# Gouramis changed color



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I bought 3 gouramis yesterday. These are supposed to be 3 spot blue gouramis. I got 2 females and 1 male. I ordered them in advance and when I went and picked them up they seemed kind of dark colored but the stores tanks are all very poorly lit. When I got them home and put them in my tank they are more of a muddy grey brown color than anything else, They are not blue at all is this normal.I am wondering if it is stress that makes them look like this?

[/ATTACH]


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

In my limited experience I have found that Gouarmis generally loose colour i.e. get paler when they are stressed.
Mine tend to colour up when they are jostling for territory mostly.
I can't really tell from the pics but from the finnage they seem to be more gold gouarmis than blue but I cold be completely wrong.

Wait a little and if they aren't they blue ones you want I would definetly take them back to the store and get them exchanged for the ones you do want.
Hope that helps

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think what you have there are not blue three spots, not gold, but bronze three spots.

Mine for your comparison:









Male in front (orange anal fin), female behind (darker)


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I think you are right mine look a lot like that


----------

